# Olympic Triathlon now showing



## FatherCrowe (4 Aug 2012)

Women's triathlon now on BBC. 
Really good......


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Aug 2012)

Lots of lassies coming off at the same bit, must be a taxi rank or something.


----------



## FatherCrowe (4 Aug 2012)

Yeah saw that. Got to be greasy.


----------



## Rob3rt (7 Aug 2012)

Men's Tri now on live: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/2012/live-video/p00w31zk

Enjoy!


----------

